# Alarm not responding to 2-way viper 488v



## Ridleyj329 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a new/replacement 844v viper remote. I was successfully able program it to my python alarm. I do not know off hand what the model number is, as it was installed when i first bought the car back in 2007. 

when I press the lock/unlock button, the car responds, but the green light on the remote blinks and beeps multiple times as if its not getting response from the alarm itself. Is there possibly an issue with my remote, alarm, or did I maybe missing something while programming it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you get a replacement two-way remote?


----------



## Ridleyj329 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes. It was recently programed by myself but I don't know if I may have missed anything


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Two way remotes blink and beep to let you know that the alarm did something, that is the two way feature.


----------

